# Natural FET cancelled :-(



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Hi ladies
Anyone got any advice? Similar stories? Or comfort please. I will take anything as I'm currently sitting in a cafe Nero outside the hospital crying over a hot chocolate with people looking at me like I'm a lunatic! 

I've been having regular scans for natural FET 
At my scan Tuesday my lining was 6.5
They said they would scan me again Friday as I needed to be 7+
As I've increased about 1.5 at each scan each 3/4 days apart I thought no problem!

F my luck!!  Still 6.5 today. 
So my cycle has been abandoned. 
Feel like a total nob. Crying in reception. Crying with nurse. Crying on pharmacy and now crying in f-ing cafe Nero! 

I went in today expecting to hear my transfer would be next week. 
I've come out with a bag on needles, drugs, and a delay. 

I know deep down it's not end of the world just one of many set backs. They are converting to medicated now and I start injecting tonight! 

Just a bit crushed/gutted/overwhelmed at converting to medicated etc. 

Any advice to piece my broken head and heart back together? 
X


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Mrsball, I havnt got much advice but didn't want to read and run. I really feel for you Hun, on my fresh ivf go I got all the way to egg collection to be told I couldn't go ahead with transfer so I truly know that feeling you have right now of feeling so upset and disheartened with it all. 

To take the positives, at least you have got to wait months to start the meds, u can get going tonight and before you know it you will be having your baseline scan. I'm currently doing a medicated FET at Bart's too and so far so good. You will be given the 
meds to take too to build your lining so hopefully you won't have to worry too much about a lining issue with that.

Chin up Hun, it seems terrible now but like you said they know what they are doing and they want to get you pregnant so it's best to take it on Board and keep going.

Thinking of you and wish you all the Best of luck with this cycle, let's hope we both get our bfps from it!!! X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah honey I'm so so sorry to hear this    

Please don't worry about crying in the cafe, you will never see any of those people again xxxx

I haven't got any wise words im afraid but did have a really rubbish FET this time - although it wasn't cancelled it was delayed quite a bit due to a cyst and then bleeding. I'm really lucky that I managed to make it to transfer this week, but it has been touch and go for the last month and going every week for scans and then the problems of running out of space to inject.

I know it's not the same but just wanted to let you know that FETs can sometimes be harder than fresh cycles. I found it hard when mine was going wrong because everyone else seems to find them easy and the staff at the Clinic all say how easy FETs are, but I don't think they are at all! When things go wrong it's heartbreaking so don't beat yourself for feeling this way    

Xxx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

mrs ball just read your story an its  not the end of the world.Just think u still have your babies in the freezer, at least u never had them in then it didn't work.I had a fet (nat) that didn't work then had a med fet an this was cancelled due to me having a period midway. They said I could still have my last 2 in an I said no.My husband said should of.I had too wait 2 periods before starting again. I did an I got pregnant and now have a 6mth old son.We look back and think omg were glad we never just put them back willy nilly cos my body wasn't ready.I personally think med fet is much better an think that if the embryo defrosts fine then you get pregnant then I think the fet is stronger than one in normal ivf that's not been frozen.Lot more hurdles.I also think the baby is stronger.My son is huge and so solid an strong an everyone remarks how much of a grip and how alert he is.Natural fet might not be good as my clinic don't do blood testd.Just say phone us when ovulated then it goes in.MMMMMM


----------

